# Raptor Fin



## sporty (Feb 10, 2008)

Any comments on this. Raptor Fin trolling motor rudder available at Cabelas :?: :?:



Raptor fin









Manufacturer: Raptorfishing


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah.I don't have a stinkin' clue what you are talking about!! :lol: lol


----------



## sporty (Feb 10, 2008)

Go to the Cabelas site, Then type in Raptor Fin . :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 10, 2008)

That's different looking. They mentioned control from the front. I know it wouldn't be able to lay in the stowed position on my rig. The fin would get in the way. :shock:


----------



## redbug (Feb 10, 2008)

It looks like a weed magnet to me.. I would not but it on my boat..
I would rather get a drift sock for windy days in open water 
Wayne


----------



## sporty (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I was looking more at boat control in side winds and turning around quicker. I do have an auto pilot minkota and feel that it will hold me on course easier. I am not concerned about weeds or lily pads because I don't fish in them. I will not have a problem storing it in the transport position. Gimmick :?: who knows


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Sporty, I apolojize for the rude joke.The picture or link wasn't up on my screen when I replied to your question. Sorry


----------



## sporty (Feb 11, 2008)

No problem. It takes a real man to reply . Thanks


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> Hey Sporty, I apolojize for the rude joke.The picture or link wasn't up on my screen when I replied to your question. Sorry



No need to be sorry, It wasn't there when you posted. I helped sporty out!


----------



## sporty (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for your help ,so I guess I'll accept the rude joke   

I know I didn't post the picture but I did try and direct those to the supplier . :shock: :shock:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 12, 2008)

COOL! Boy I wish things were this easy all the time.


----------



## sporty (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I ordered the fin against all odds. But I feel that it's a great product
I as well purchased XPS Pro wraps for my rods. The rods got a little slippery at times. SORRY no pictures. If your interested go to the Bass Pro Shop site and type in XPS Pro wraps.

Anyway guys it's Canadian dollars going to the US of A.


----------



## sporty (Feb 15, 2008)

I have received my fin and it fits very well on my 55 lb thrust Minikota.
I however had to purchase from Cabels a tranducer mount . Item number IJ 012684. this is necessary if you use a tranducer on your troller. A lot easier to have the best of both worlds. I feel that the fin will work very well on my lake. Not that many weeds or pads.


----------



## sporty (Feb 17, 2008)

I received six pro wraps , when I opened up all six , not one was sticky enough to apply. I called them and they said they will send me more.
Hopefully these will work .


----------



## sporty (Feb 26, 2008)

They replaced the six and none of them were sticky . They will be checking their stock ( they may all be bad ) before shipping.


----------



## Shimanoman (Jun 30, 2008)

sporty;- When I saw this, I thought it was a good idea. I am curious as to how you made out so far this season. I have been using a similar, but homemade (sheet aluminum), rig for about 10 yrs now. Mine really makes a difference on a windy day. I also have a second,stern mounted trolling motor which, in very windy conditions I set on low (just enough power to hold it against the wind). This makes my boat very easy to control smoothly in the most blustery of conditions. I can now pay attention to fishing weedlines or depth breaks without constantly 'jumping" on the trolling motor. Regards;- Shimanoman


----------



## sporty (Sep 11, 2008)

Used it this summer it really helps in choppy water and you turn alot quicker.
I never experienced it being a weed trap , I tend to fish along them rather than in them.


----------



## sporty (Dec 17, 2008)

Tried it again this summer , there were occassions that when I used my remote control , the unit would not turn ,it would normally act up when going into the waves. I'm assuming that their is to much resistance . Can be frustrating thinking that my battery is dead in my remote. Overall I still like it ...


----------

